# Linux Mint not working on VirtualBox



## Spectralspon (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm running a computer with Windows 7 64-bit and I'm trying to set up a VirtualBox with Linux Mint. The version I'm trying to use is Linux 15 MATE 32-bit, but whenever I try to start up the virtualbox, it goes through the automatic boot screen, but then doesn't actually boot up and stays on the screen (see attached picture). I unchecked the "Enable VT-x/AMD-V" box, but it still isn't working. The reason I am using the 32-bit software is because whenever I try running the 64-bit version, I cannot uncheck that box, and therefore cannot run the virtualbox since it doesn't work. Is there any way I can try to fix this? It's tough to find help for it since I'm not getting any error messages, but even if I wait over an hour, the virtualbox still stays on that same screen. How should I fix this?


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

What you should do is insert the CD in your CD/DVD drive and try Mint in Live mode, it wont touch your hard drive but will let you try the system out so you can see how it looks and feels.

Problems running linux on virtualbox from windows are not linux problems but emulator problems. Try freeing up some resources on windows7, apart from that,
try Mint in live mode.


----------



## The_Jinxer (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi, sorry for being (VERY) late to the party, but i encountered this same problem today, trying almost same thing (Cinnamon not mate).
FIX:

navigate to the Linux Mint 15 settings in virtualbox
go to the system tab
go to the processor sub-tab
check "Enable PAE/NX"
Restart your VM
Source:
When I booted, same blank screen as your screenshot happened, i rebooted, and selected boot in compatibility mode.
the screen after that told me I had an incompatible processor, as it didnt have the PAE feature. following my fix did it for me.


----------

